# Finding your limits.



## Cubist (19 Mar 2014)

Had to share this vid. The poster is wonderfully persistent, and I suspect many of us can think back to a time we were just a bit out of our depth.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Q9_h0DYLM


----------



## dan_bo (19 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Had to share this vid. The poster is wonderfully persistent,* and I suspect many of us can think back to a time we were just a bit out of our depth.*
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Q9_h0DYLM




Oh all the time. Some days I think i'm John Tomac when I'm more like John Prescott.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2014)

Poor guy.......I really felt for him. It did look pretty rough in all fairness.


----------



## Cubist (19 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor guy.......I really felt for him. It did look pretty rough in all fairness.


Typical Peaks technical..... hard to ride in places. 

Try Cavedale on board with a pretty good effort:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnN2ASlkP3A


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Mar 2014)

10/10 for determination and effort.
I see that from 4m30s he was rewarded with spectatular views of the aurora borealis.
ETA: Ignore that, looks like it's been my display playing up!

GC


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2014)

I fully expected him to come off as he turned around to go back to the van. I'd have voted for a brew too at the end of that.


----------



## Cubist (19 Mar 2014)

He might have done better if he hadn't had his fork locked the whole time, but only in terms of marginal gains I suspect. 

I wonder if the van is his?


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> He might have done better if he hadn't had his fork locked the whole time, but only in terms of marginal gains I suspect.
> 
> I wonder if the van is his?


Did he! I never noticed that. I was trying to work out if he was clipping in. If ever there was a case for flat pedals that was it. That van was only about two inches off the ground so it could have been his, it seems his preferred position.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2014)

I'm out of my depth most of the time on the MTB (being a roadie) thank goodness my old steel rigid MTB is better than my skills, and it makes me slower downhill.

Fall 8 was a good one !


----------



## Cubist (19 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Did he! I never noticed that. I was trying to work out if he was clipping in. If ever there was a case for flat pedals that was it. That van was only about two inches off the ground so it could have been his, it seems his preferred position.



Scrub to 10'54 where he realises his fork is locked.!
He's using what appear to be DMR flats. Is suspect he may not have survived clipped in!

I thought his "mates" we're wonderfully phlegmatic.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2014)

The guy who taught me how to first ride off-road "mtfu, follow me, don't unclip unless I tell you to and do what I do!" used to say "if you aren't out of your depth you either need to find a new trail to ride or you just haven't arrived at the trail yet!"

He's in his 60's now and still riding the mountains.


----------



## Jody (19 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> I thought his "mates" we're wonderfully phlegmatic.



I don't have sound but his friends just spent all their time looking at him on the floor. Credit to the lad for keeping on going. His skills arent great but at least he is out their doing it.


----------



## Jody (19 Mar 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Oh all the time. Some days I think i'm John Tomac when I'm more like John Prescott.



The mention of Tomac reminded me of the loss of Jason McRoy. Such a shame he went so young.


----------



## Cubist (19 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> I don't have sound but his friends just spent all their time looking at him on the floor. Credit to the lad for keeping on going. His skills arent great but at least he is out their doing it.


When he reaches them at the gate and tells them he had been over the bars, the lad in red says something like "good job you've got your pads on." 

Credit to the lad for not hurling his bike into the stream!


----------



## Jody (19 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> "good job you've got your pads on."
> 
> Credit to the lad for not hurling his bike into the stream!



Even worse then. Thanks for the concern then lads 

Most were pretty tame balance issues but its easy to sprain your wrist with the rough paths. As said he would have been hurting if clipped in. 

We're looking at doing the Jacobs Ladder route soon and wondering wether to switch to flats for it. Have your ridden round that area @Cubist


----------



## Cubist (19 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> Even worse then. Thanks for the concern then lads
> 
> Most were pretty tame balance issues but its easy to sprain your wrist with the rough paths. As said he would have been hurting if clipped in.
> 
> We're looking at doing the Jacobs Ladder route soon and wondering wether to switch to flats for it. Have your ridden round that area @Cubist


Not ridden it, but it's on the list. As for flats, well, are you comfortable with flats or more used to SPD? Check the videos, but I would ride SPD and pads.


----------



## Jody (19 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Not ridden it, but it's on the list. As for flats, well, are you comfortable with flats or more used to SPD? Check the videos, but I would ride SPD and pads.



Comfortable riding either and both feel natural. Think I bought my first SPD's back in '93 and still have them somewhere. I am probably more comfortable using SPD's as I have greater control but also like the freedom of flats for a rockery like Jacobs.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Mar 2014)

He's got more patience than this bloke! 

Warning - NSFW or young eyes


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Mar 2014)

Motozulu said:


> He's got more patience than this bloke!
> 
> Warning - NSFW or young eyes


 
I've been looking for that since this thread appeared. I was typing all sorts of swearing into google...

GC


----------



## Motozulu (25 Mar 2014)

Funniest vid I have seen relating to MTB. 
Best bit IMO is when his mate turns the camera around to show himself p*ssing himself - absolute classic!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Mar 2014)

I went proper mountain biking for the first time last year and it was of the most exhausting difficult things I've ever done. A few months before I'd ridden 100 miles on a road bike with an average of around 19mph and been kinda fine. The first five miles on a proper MTB nearly killed me!

Still want to do it again.


----------



## Cubist (25 Mar 2014)

Great blog Andrew!


----------



## Chris1983 (26 Mar 2014)

Doctors gate is not easy, well not for me any way...i have only done it twice and both times i haven't been much better...whilst i might not have come off my bike there is a lot of feet down on the floor and in a few places i walk my bike down   in fact maybe more walking than riding  

although i do have a hardtail MTB, that's my excuse


----------



## Jody (26 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Great blog Andrew!



As above. Sounds like you enjoyed it.


----------



## Cubist (26 Mar 2014)

Chris1983 said:


> Doctors gate is not easy, well not for me any way...i have only done it twice and both times i haven't been much better...whilst i might not have come off my bike there is a lot of feet down on the floor and in a few places i walk my bike down   in fact maybe more walking than riding
> 
> although i do have a hardtail MTB, that's my excuse


 I can't see a good loop that would include it without some horrible looking road climbing to reach it. Respect for riding it though. Did you include it in a bigger loop?


----------



## Chris1983 (26 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> I can't see a good loop that would include it without some horrible looking road climbing to rach it. Respect for riding it though. Did you include it in a bigger loop?



yes we do this ads part of a massive loop.

start at langset and go over cut gate to lady bower, up past hagg farm onto the A57. long slog up the road to the start of doctors gate.
doctors gate into glossop. follow the longdale trail to woodhead and then follow the TPT back to langset

42miles in total


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Great blog Andrew!



Too kind!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> As above. Sounds like you enjoyed it.



Never again will I watch MTB races and wonder why they're going so slow.


----------



## Shaun (26 Mar 2014)

Fall No.8 gets my vote - purely on distance travelled down the hill away from the bike. 

I've never ridden on any sort of technical MTB course, but I'd like to give it a try. It looks like hard work though and I imagine you have to keep your eyes open and concentrate quite hard to ensure you stay upright and on the bike?


----------



## Cubist (26 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> Fall No.8 gets my vote - purely on distance travelled down the hill away from the bike.
> 
> I've never ridden on any sort of technical MTB course, but I'd like to give it a try. It looks like hard work though and I imagine you have to keep your eyes open and concentrate quite hard to ensure you stay upright and on the bike?


I laughed out loud at number five, simply because it was so predictable!

MTBing is all things to all riders. Just getting out on some smooth Dales bridle ways and drinking in the views, through twisty woodland loam singletrack, to ridiculously technical Pennine or Lakeland descents. No pressure on how fast you ride, apart from some banter and bravado of course, and concentrating on technique for the nadgery stuff. Get on the right flowy, swoopy fast trail, or pick your line down some slimy rock steps, bezzing it down a wide smooth limestone grass trail looking for little kickers to get in the air, or stuffing it hard into a good berm. Manmade trail centre with way marking and trail grading, or a local loop you know like the back of your hand and can ride after dark with some decent lights on to add extra zest. A day out across some wide open moorland, or a session at a skills park. A gentle family pootle along a canal towpath, or an epic day long ride using your map and navigation skills to their limits. 

Give us a shout if you fancy a trip over to the Darkside Shaun, there's always a bike you can borrow!


----------



## Motozulu (26 Mar 2014)

Great post, Sums it all up beautifully.


----------



## I like Skol (31 Mar 2014)

I want to go now! It's on my doorstep and although I have heard it mentioned once or twice over the years (not for a long time now though) I never knew it was such an interesting piece of trail. It's now on my wish list for a sunny weekday afternoon in the summer


----------



## Shadowfax (31 Mar 2014)

Sunny weekday afternoon you 'll be lucky.

laugh.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Apr 2014)

Reminds me of my ill-fated attempt at learning how to snowboard. Kudos to him for keeping on going though.

Don't show this to @Louch or @Harry_Palmer79 - you'll give them ideas 

Loved the MTB Rage video. He had the energy to hurl the bike into the woods but not enough to keep pushing the pedal...


----------

